

Last U.S. Tank leaves Germany 68-Years after VE-Day - josephby
http://www.stripes.com/news/us-army-s-last-tanks-depart-from-germany-1.214977

======
josephby
I can't help but think that they should have left some of those tanks in, say,
Poland, just to keep Putin honest. Just' sayin.

